# VW Lego Bus



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

I recently got a Lego Bus for Christmas and have been asked how I lowered it. I'm going to try and post some pictures from my phone. Please let me know if the pictures aren't working. My list of modifications include: lowering with camber in the front and rear, wide/low profile lego technic tires, dual carb setup, dual exhaust, rear fog, front fogs, smoothed roof, surfboards on the roof rack. Please also let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Rear Setup


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Front setup


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

My man. I need to throw front fogs on mine.


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is a picture of the fogs as well.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

No interest at all?


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Shaved euro hatch. Shaved gas cap. Shaved rear door handle. Real euro plate coming soon. by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

^proper.:beer:


----------



## LWW (Dec 18, 2012)

Have you ad it on a dyno yet?


----------



## TC4Tay (Apr 19, 2011)

That's too awesome. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LWW said:


> Have you ad it on a dyno yet?


It's a VR. 240 to the wheels son.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

nickbeezy said:


> ^proper.:beer:


Thanks bud.


upload by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## numlock44 (Nov 1, 2012)

PSU said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

numlock44 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man. :thumbup::thumbup:

About to make a parts order directly from Legos in Germany. 


G'nite. by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

LULZ









needs sawblades.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

sweet bud:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Kegs for days.


----------



## S2low (Feb 9, 2013)

That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Sawblades would be epic!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Caza84GTI said:


> Sawblades would be epic!


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

My newest addition to my Vw lego collection a Vw 2-door truck








Mikey and Leo approve.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Finished the camper's interior.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandalorian6 (Mar 14, 2015)

Both of those are way too cool, props on the good builds!! :thumbup:


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

